# Hide for a Tegu



## J.LRegius (Jun 16, 2009)

Which hide is the best for an adult Argentine B&W. Zoo med's habba hut (giant) is only 11inches across.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 16, 2009)

some people use a kitty litter pan, flipped over.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 16, 2009)

I use a piece of plywood wedged on an angle between the front and rear walls of the enclosure.


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 16, 2009)

I just built mine out of some scrap pieces of wood I had in the shed. The top off of a kitty litter box would be a good idea aswell.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 16, 2009)

ive used large cork bark rounds , plywood made nesting boxes boxes made 3foot / 2 foot be creative the Gu will love it. checkout Bobbys nest boxes 
JD


----------



## 31drew31 (Jun 16, 2009)

kitty litter box with a hole cut in the side and flipped over. Then i put a big flat rock over top of it and bring the mulch around so its covered.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jun 16, 2009)

I used a piece of flat plywood and just layed it down on the mulch, and over a few days my tegu build a burrow underneath of it and a small valley to come in and out, thats also where she sleeps, works perfect.


----------

